# [Sat 10th Dec 2011] Time Tunnel - Christmas Party - Sat 10th Dec - Canterbury... (Brixton, London)



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2011)

It does what it says on the Flyer, earlier start than usual and on a Saturday.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2011)

Here some clips from last months Time Tunnel and The Specials Pre-show we put together.

Get along if yer can. Have a dance to some great tunes and just enjoy yourself - only £3 and we're open from 6pm - 2am. 3 DJs and reasonably priced beer!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 10, 2011)

Tonight bump bump


----------

